# Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"



## Pezi (16. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Als Erstes möchte ich mich vorstellen:
Ich bin Peter und neu "zugezogen".

Gegooglet habe ich zum Thema Pflanzenfilter ausgiebig, bin jetzt aber verwirrter als vorher und hoffe hier einige Auskünfte zu kriegen.

Unser Gartenteich ist insgesamt ungefähr 25 m² groß, verteilt auf 3 Teiche und einen Bachlauf, und fasst ca. 17 m³ Wasser. Angelegt haben wir den vor ungefähr 5 Jahren. Kein Fischbesatz, nur die üblichen __ Molche, Wasserkäfer und 2 __ Frösche.
Soweit, so gut. Nun wollen wir im Bereich der Terrasse eine Art Hochbeet als Pflanzenfilter anlegen.
Soll ungefähr so funktionieren: 
Wir bauen einen Kasten, ca 3 m mal 50 cm und 60 cm hoch, also ungefähr 800 Liter,  schlagen den mit Folie aus, füllen den mit Blähton 8-16, bepflanzen das Ganze, pumpen aus dem unteren Teich das Wasser von unten durch das Filter und lassen es über einen Überlauf in den oberen Teich zurück laufen. Von da aus fließt es dann wieder in den unteren Teich.
Unten in den Kasten wollen wir eine Granulatfreie Zone machen, die dann über ein eingesetztes Rohr mit einem Schlammsauger bei Bedarf gereinigt werden kann. Bodenablauf kriegen wir nicht wirklich hin. 

Einen anderes Filter, außer dem Schwammfilter der Pumpe, soll es nicht mehr geben.

Nun meine Frage 1: Reicht das und kann das überhaupt funktionieren?

Frage 2: Überall steht, es sei wichtig, dass das Wasser nicht zu schnell durchfließt, aber nirgends steht, was zu schnell ist, geschweige denn was optimal ist.? 

Frage 3: Kann man das Filter im Dauerbetrieb laufen lassen, oder sind Intervalle besser:

Wie geschrieben: ich bin dank Google ziemlich verwirrt und würde mich über Eure Antworten, Tipps und Anregungen sehr freuen. 

Dank schon mal vorab und Grüße aus der Börde
Peter


----------



## pema (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*

Hallo Peter,
erkläre mal, warum ihr überhaupt einen Filter braucht, wenn keinerlei Fischbesatz vorhanden ist. Nach deiner Beschreibung hört sich das an wie ein eingespieltes Team aus naturähnlichen Teichen

Und hier freuen sich alle über Fotos

petra


----------



## Pezi (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*

Hallo Petra
zwei Gründe:
zum Ersten ein Fadenalgenproblem, das liegt wahrscheinlich schon in der Erstanlage des Teiches mit zu wenig Pflanzzonen, praller Sonne ect., ist aber jetzt im Nachhinein nur noch schwer zu ändern. Wenn ich vor 5 Jahren beim Bau des Teiches schon gewußt hätte, was ich jetzt weiß, wäre alles etwas anders geworden.
Aber Ihr kennt das bestimmt: Man hat so seine Ideen und sieht ja auch so aus wie man sich das vorstellt. Offengestanden haben wir gar nicht wirklich drüber nachgedacht wie so ´ne Teichnatur funktioniert, was alles an der Wahl des Standortes dranhängt, was die Sonne so alles "anrichtet". Geschweige denn sich zu überlegen, was ein Molch eigentlich zum Leben braucht. Wir waren eigentlich nur superstolz, dass zig __ Libellen da sind, Bachstelzen in den Pfützen duschen und so was halt. Wir denken nun aber, dass in diesem Ökosystem irgendwas nicht stimmen kann, wenn das Wasser ganz klar ist, aber mit ´nem Algenteppich überzogen wird. Die wachsen am Besten aus dem im Teich versenkten Filter.  Die Algen fischen wir ab und legen sie ans Ufer, bis die __ Molche und __ Käfer wieder ins Wasser gekrabbelt sind, und das fast täglich.

Zum zweiten wollen wir die Terrasse umgestalten und dachten, das sei ´ne gute Gelegenheit alte Fehler zu berichtigen. Ich versuch mal Fotos hoch zu laden und auch mal eine Schnittzeichnung unserer Filterplanung.

Gruß aus der Börde
Peter


----------



## Joerg (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*

Hallo Peter,
:Willkommen2

ich denke mal so wie es aktuell geplant ist, wird das keine durchgreifende Verbesserung bringen.
Die Nährstoffe im Teich wandeln sich in Biomasse um. Da sollte dann am Pflanzenfilter jeden Tag die gleiche Menge geerntet werden, wie aktuell im Teich.



> Die wachsen am Besten aus dem im Teich versenkten Filter.


Bedeutet das, du hast aktuell nur so einen Unterwasserfilter mit Schaumstoff in der Ansaugung?

Unabhängig von der Verschönerung der Terrasse, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das ein externer Filter das rausholen von Biomasse erleichtert. Dazu gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten.

Es wäre gut, du stellst dein Gesamtkonzept mal vor.


----------



## Pezi (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*

Hallo Joerg,
momentan haben wir einen dieser klassischen Teichfilter. Also zwei  Lagen Schaumgummi, darunter eine Lage Kokosmatte, darunter geriffelte Plastikbällchen.
An dieses Filter sind die 3 Pumpen für die 2 Nebenteiche und den Bachlauf angeschlossen. Im Bachlaufschlauch hängt noch ein 11 Watt UV Klärer. Die Filterkiste soll ganz weg, da die Reinigung immer sehr aufwendig ist, weil das Teil raus gezogen werden muss. Außerdem sieht der Kasten im Teich einfach nur besch...eiden aus.

Ich werde morgen mal versuchen eine schematische Darstellung von Ist und Soll anzufertigen und hoch zu laden.

Unser Bestreben aber ist: Viel Wasserfläche sehen und das Pflanzenfilter zum Nährstoffabbau auszulagern. Wie geschrieben die Fehler von damals irgendwie auszugleichen ohne alles neu machen zu müssen. 
Kann ja sein, dass das gar nicht geht, deshalb frag ich ja hier nach Eurer Meinung, bevor wir wieder irgendwas bauen, was wieder ´n Reinfall wird.

Grüße 
Peter


----------



## Joerg (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*

Hallo Peter,
Pflanzenfilter geht gut, wenn du ihn nicht als Sammelgrube für Dreck nimmst.
Es macht keinen Spass den alle 2 Monate komplett auszuräumen, weil er überläuft.

Es sollte also schon sehr gut gefiltertes Wasser dort einlaufen. Dort laufen viele Abbauprozesse ab, aber wenn er sich zusetzt ist er schwer zu reinigen.
Alternativ wäre auch ein Vorfilter davor noch machbar, der gut kaschiert wird und sich einfach reinigen lässt.

Mach mal den Plan. Manchmal lässt sich mit wenig Aufwand eine gute Wirkung erziehlen.


----------



## Pezi (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*

Hallo Gemeinde,
hier also mal Fotos der "Ruine":

 

Wie Ihr seht rächen sich hier die Fehler bei der Anlage vor Jahren.

Rechts unter Brücke seht Ihr den Rücklauf des Bachlaufs, der dritte Teich ist nicht mit drauf, der liegt um die Ecke an der Hoffläche. Die Steinfolie ringsum werden wir durch Ufermatten ersetzen und das Filter aus dem unteren Teich kommt raus. Die Pumpen sollen alle außerhalb stehen und über Saugschläuche angeschlossen werden. 

 

Hier soll das neue Filter hin.

Nun zu meiner Filteridee, rein schematisch dargestellt. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt das nachvollziehen, ich bin nicht der begnadetste Zeichner.

 

Legende:
1)  Schlammsammelzone
2) feinperforiertes HT Rohr zur gleichmäßigen Einlaufverteilung
3) Zulaufrohr
4) Pumpe
5) Überlauf zum Ablauf in den oberen Teich
6) bepflanzte Blähtonfüllung
7) oberer Teich
8) Schlammabsaugrohr

Meine zentrale Frage ist immer noch: Welchen Durchsatz sollte dieses Filter von ca. 800 Liter Inhalt haben? Also 500 Liter pro Stunde, oder weniger, oder lieber 3 mal täglich viel Wasser durch und den Rest der Zeit Stillstand?

Grüße aus der Börde
Peter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*

Hallo Pezi,

Vorfiltern ist gaaanz gaaanz wichtig.

Das kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, Der Ton setzt sich zu.

Ich bin gerade bei einem ähnlichen Projekt, wie Du sicher gesehen hast.

Warum muß der Filter ein Hochbeet sein? Reicht nicht ein Beet?

Das löst einige Probleme und bringt Pumpenleistung.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Pezi (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Warum muß der Filter ein Hochbeet sein? Reicht nicht ein Beet?
> 
> Das löst einige Probleme und bringt Pumpenleistung.



Hallo Thomas,
meine Frau wollte schon lange ein Hochbeet haben und mit etwas Ausgestaltung ringsrum sieht´s gut aus. Außerdem haben wir nicht genügend Fläche für ein Flachbeet dieses Volumens und können an der Stelle auch nicht in die Tiefe weil Versorgungsleitungen liegen.

Zum Thema Pumpenleistung: Ich denke, das Wasser soll da eh ganz langsam durchlaufen, wieso ist dann große Pumpenleistung wichtig?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*

Hallo Peter,

über Durchlaufgeschwindigkeiten etc. kann ich dir nichts berichten, es sollte aber immer laufen. Ich habe selber so einen Pflanzenfilter, der nicht gerade superschön ist aber bombig funktioniert. Bei mir ist das wie eine erhöhte Rinne - ca 1,50 mal 50 cm und vielleicht einen halbem Meter tief. (vielleicht schaffe ich es heute abend mal ein Foto zu liefern) Bepflanzt mit __ Kalmus, __ Iris und anderen - flacheren Pflanzen. Aus der Erfahrung heraus würde ich mittlerweile dafür plädieren, die starkwüchsigen Pflanzen -und das sind am Ende die wahren  __ Algenfresser - irgendwie einzusperren, denn wenn ich da mal ran muss - damit ist in 1-2 Jahren zu rechnen, darf ich in Lava herumpickeln... Achja in Fahrt gebracht wird das Ganze mit einer 5000l Pumpe, die im Teich ist.
Übrigends finde ich deine Teiche recht nett und auch der große könnte allein schon mit einer ordentlichen Portion Unterwasserpflanzen - also __ Hornkraut,Laichkräuter etc. Krebsscheren nicht vergessen, im Sommer __ Wassersalat und Hyazinthen drauf - wesentlich weniger Algen zeigen 
gruß Eva


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*

Hallo Pezi,

ein heiß disskutiertes Thema ist hier der Luftheber, welcher mit geringem Stromverbrauch eine sehr hohe Förderleistung hat. (aber eine geringe Förderhöhe)

Schau Dir mal die Videos dazu an. (Die Pumpen laufen mit einer Leistung von 2 Watt- 35Watt).

Wenn es bei Dir langsam laufen soll, brauchst Du nur eine Kleine Pumpe 10 Watt oder 15 Watt. 
(0,01kw die Stunde/ 0,24 kw am Tag/ 87,6 kw im Jahr * 0,24 Euro = 21 Euro Kosten im Jahr)


Kaufst Du eine Pumpe, die Dir das Wasser in das Hochbeet fördert, bist Du sicher mit 100 Watt dabei. 
(0,1kw die Stunde/ 2,4 kw am Tag/ 876 kw im Jahr * 0,24 Euro = 210 Euro Kosten im Jahr

Bei ganzjärigem Betrieb.

Das ist z.B. ein wichtiger Unterschied.

Vieleicht reicht Dir ein guter Leistungsstarker Vorfilter um den Grobschutz rauszubekommen, um den es Dir sicher geht.
Dann kannst Du ein "normales" Hochbeet einrichten. 

Ich z.B. habe das Projekt begonnen, da ich einen Pflanzenfilterbach gebaut habe. 
Die Förderhöhe und der Stromverbrauch sind mir einfach zu hoch, deswegen habe ich den aktuellen Filterbau schon 2 Jahre lang im Visier.

Es ist viel Arbeit, die Du Dir machen willst und ohne Vorfilterung wird es sicher schnell zusetzen.

Vieleicht machst Du einfach 3 Vorfiler a 10 Watt in die Teiche. Das durfte reichen, da Du keine Fische im Teich hälst.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## pema (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*

Hallo Peter,
ich weiß ja, dass Männer Spaß an Technik haben und manchmal habe ich beim Lesen hier das Gefühl, dass manche Teiche nur deshalb entstehen, damit Mann ein paar neue Geräte kaufen kann... aber dennoch: ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Teich ohne Fischbesatz auch ohne Filter auskommt. Soviel kacken die __ Molche nicht, dass eine Filterung nötig wäre.

Dein Fadenalgenproblem wirst du weder durch UV los werden (da wirst du nur eine Menge von nützlichen Mikroorganismen los) noch durch eine bessere Filteranlage. 
Da du schreibst, dass die Fadenalgen in erster Linie aus dem Innenfilter wachsen, würde ich den erst einmal entfernen und statt dessen eine große Menge von submersen Pflanzen einbringen. Ebenso würde ich die UV-Anlage verbannen.
Natürlich kannst du das Wasser mit Hilfe einer Pumpe auch durch ein bepflanztes Hochbeet leiten, ist allemal besser als der Innenfilter...aber brauchen tust du das meiner Meinung nach nicht. Es wird das Algenproblem - meiner Meinung nach - nicht beseitigen.

petra


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*

Hallo Petra,
jetzt möchte ich Dir als "technikverspielter" Mann mal gerne widersprechen ! In der Umgebung von einem Teich finden sich immer Sträucher/Bäume, von denen der Wind jede Menge Material in den Teich einträgt. Jetzt im Frühjahr ohne Skimmer hätte man eine recht "trübe" Oberfläche dank des Pollenflugs!
Ich finde es daher legitim, auch die Wasserqualität am fischlosen Teich per Technik zu steuern. Ich würde mich entweder an Jörgs "Strumpfhosenvariante" halten, einen SiFi bauen oder über einen Pflanzengraben (bei NG heißt das Filtergraben) vorfiltern, bevor ich in das Hochbeet gehe.


----------



## Moonlight (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*

Also ich würde filtertechnisch auch nicht viel machen. ausreichend pflanzen sollten das problem beheben.


----------



## Joerg (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*

Hallo Peter,
wie dir schon einige unterschiedlich geschrieben haben, denke ich mit nur ein paar zusätzlichen Pflanzen in einem "Hochbeet" ist dein eigentliches Problem noch nicht so richtig gelöst.

Das ganze ist ja ein Kreislauf. Alles das was von außen in die Teich kommt, wird verarbeitet.
Gegen den Regen oder die Pollen kannst du die Teiche nicht schützen. 
Es geht also darum die Nährstoffe langfristig aus den Kreislauf zu bringen.

Das einfachste ist die Fadenalgen einfach öfter rauszuholen.
Als Konkurenten zu diesen sind Unterwasser- oder Schwimmpflanzen sinnvoll.
Ein guter Vorfilter kann Biomasse (Nährstoffe) aus dem Kreislauf holen. Diese fehlt dann den Algen.
Wenn du den Abbau von Nährstoffen in einen extra Bereich auslagern willst, ist das grundsätzlich eine gute Sache.
Damit dein "Hochbeet" sich nicht auch wie der andere Filter oft zusetzt, solltest du die groben Partikel vorher rausholen.


----------



## Pezi (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*



Joerg schrieb:


> Wenn du den Abbau von Nährstoffen in einen extra Bereich auslagern willst, ist das grundsätzlich eine gute Sache.
> Damit dein "Hochbeet" sich nicht auch wie der andere Filter oft zusetzt, solltest du die groben Partikel vorher rausholen.




 Hallo Gemeinde,

Vielen Dank für die wertvollen Tipps. 

Wie schon geschrieben wollte meine Frau eh ein Hochbeet haben und der Teich war eh versifft, deshalb diese Variante.
Wir sind grad dabei den Teich abzupumpen, Bilder folgen wenn er leer ist.

Plan ist jetzt folgender:
Saugschlauch in den unteren Teich und Pumpe außen.
Dann einen Druckfilter mit Ablauf in das Beet und Überlauf zurück in den oberen Teich.

@Petra: Ja, Mann spielt gerne mit Technik. Aber das Ding muss so pflegeleicht wie möglich werden. Wir gehen mit strammen Schritten auf die 60 zu und es ist absehbar, wann wir großartige Pflege und Wartungsarbeiten am Teich nicht mehr machen können und wollen.

Einfach dasitzen und genießen ist das Ziel.

Ich halte Euch gerne auf dem Laufenden und mach auch gerne eine Fotostrecke vom Umbau, so Ihr das möchtet. Vielleicht hilft das ja Anderen, die sich mit dem Thema befassen oder noch befassen werden.

Grüße aus der Börde

Peter


----------



## karsten. (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Planzenfilter als "Hochbeet"*

Hallo

ich hab mein "Hochbeet" gebaut ,als ich noch stramm auf die Fünfzig zu ging 

mit eisenhaltiger Lava , Zeoliten oder anderen Mineralien die Phoshate binden und zusätzlich den mechanischen und biologischen Vorgängen in der Rhizosphäre , wenn man es schafft dort stabile Verhältnisse zu schaffen ,
ist so eine "Männerspielerei" 
bei moderatem Besatz m.M.n. 
optimal 
um auch in den Sechzigern noch Spass am Teich zu haben .


und schön aussehen kann so eine Teicherweiterung ja auch 


mfG


----------

